# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Producción de quinua orgánica en Ayacucho (Perú) con semillas certificadas

## Bruno Cillóniz

El MINAGRI y la FAO brindaron apoyo y capacitación a los agricultores de quinua en Ayacucho, para obtener quinua orgánica con la utilización de semillas certificadas para aumentar la productividad.   Temas similares: Terreno para cultivo de quinua organica - ayacucho Artículo: Entregarán semillas certificadas para reforzar cultivo de quinua en la costa Artículo: FAO resalta incremento de cosechas en Huánuco con uso de semillas certificadas Artículo: Senasa recomienda el uso de semillas certificadas de arroz para evitar pérdidas en la producción Artículo: Producción de papas en Huánuco aumentó hasta en 30% con uso de semillas certificadas

----------


## kscastaneda

Felicitaciones al Ministerio de agricultura e Inia; sería fenomenal que pongan como controlaron al mildiu y larvas de manera orgánica. 
Cordial saludo.

----------

